
Snapchat's valuation falls by 25% - 20years
http://mashable.com/2015/11/10/snapchat-tech-valuations/
======
mechanikalk
I think that this has to do with the fact that snapchat hasn't really brought
much of any technical innovation to the landscape since the original app.
Their lenses that they introduced were acquired not developed in house. There
are other messaging apps that are starting to gain market share like
Flashbang! www.flashbang.strikingly.com which actual have innovation.

